# Antimalware service executable hogging CPU



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've had a similar problem like this in the past which has been removed after an excruciatingly long process of installing 3 malware applications and numerous scans and restarts.
It seems that the problem has returned in the form of "antimalware service executable" and "system" hogging 100% of the CPU, slowing down system, heating up CPU and draining my battery.

Any help for a permanent solution would be appreciated. Seems that Windows Defender is inadequate in protecting the system from these situations.


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

Actually, "System" and "Antimalware Executable" interchangeably switch roles in draining power and make me want to switch to a Mac because Win 10 security is bogus and aint nobody got time for this.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Give us the names of these "3 malware applications, so we know what you are talking about?


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

1. Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2. AdwCleaner
3. SUPERAntiSpyware


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

AdwCleaner logfile:

# AdwCleaner v5.033 - Logfile created 15/02/2016 at 14:35:50
# Updated 07/02/2016 by Xplode
# Database : 2016-02-15.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Pro (x64)
# Username : Hash - HASH-THINKPAD
# Running from : C:\Users\Hash\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan
# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Found : sssvc

***** [ Folders ] *****

Folder Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen

***** [ Files ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{117270FA-48AC-45BB-9171-B63D1B42A910}
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Ext\CLSID [{79F768ED-0B12-42EF-8257-36751A0ECF3A}]

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] [Extension] Found : kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1615 bytes] ##########
# AdwCleaner v5.111 - Logfile created 15/04/2016 at 22:18:08
# Updated 14/04/2016 by Xplode
# Database : 2016-04-15.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Pro (X64)
# Username : Hash - HASH-THINKPAD
# Running from : C:\Users\Hash\Downloads\**** Windows\adwcleaner_5.111.exe
# Option : Scan
# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

Folder Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen

***** [ Files ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_d22j4fzzszoii2.cloudfront.net_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_d22j4fzzszoii2.cloudfront.net_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_dwq4do82y8xi7.cloudfront.net_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_dwq4do82y8xi7.cloudfront.net_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_foxi69.tlscdn.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_foxi69.tlscdn.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Hash\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dream.capture

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [1840 bytes] - [15/02/2016 21:28:22]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [3953 bytes] - [15/02/2016 15:35:50]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1694 bytes] - [15/02/2016 20:41:44]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [898 bytes] - [15/02/2016 22:39:56]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [898 bytes] - [16/02/2016 10:39:55]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S5].txt - [1711 bytes] - [08/03/2016 09:26:14]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [4316 bytes] ##########


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are any of the above programs the full paid versions?

Some of the "Pro" versions contain a lot more protection and my be conflicting with each other.

Might try uninstalling ALL of them and then add one in at a time and run for a while before adding another?

What AV program are you running?


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I have Nod32 as my antivurs, tried uninstalling and reinstalling all these apps and making all the scans again.
"System" still decides to hog my CPU and destroy performance. Should I format my PC??


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

In your task manager, what is the process name that you call "System" ?


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

The process system itself utilizes the CPU at 100%. It's not doing it in the screenshot but I took it to illustrate


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Strange as it may sound, I see no System in my Win 10 Pro task manager, checked both my admin account and standard account. Can everyone on this thread check to verify?


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's a screenshot of System caught in the act.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I checked my Win 10 Home machine, and it has no System either. Something is wrong.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think if you didn't have a process called "system" you'd be in trouble lunarlander. Every screenshot of any issue with the task manager open clearly shows that process. It should be under the "Windows Processes" at the bottom. Here's an example. The page I'm linking to has nothing to do with the issue presented in this thread but rather to show that there is a Windows Process called "System".

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5970-explorer-exe-process-restart-windows-10-a.html


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Cookiegal, I'll investigte.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

lunarlander said:


> Thanks Cookiegal, I'll investigte.


----------



## Hashhash (Feb 15, 2016)

Any idea how to fix this issue? Format? Switch to Mac?


----------



## jahsy (May 21, 2016)

i tried every thing and at the end come to this url
http://www.deskdecode.com/antimalware-service-executable-high-usage-fix/
and after trying this my problem is gone but the computer starts to hangs a lot
any suggestion would be appreciable


----------

